# Video - The Glock: America's Gun



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

I've been enjoying reading Paul Barrett's great new book on the Glock and decided to make a brief informational video for friends who are interested in the shooting sports, specifically handguns, but don't know very much about them. Thought I'd share here.


----------



## jbwood003 (Jan 20, 2012)

nice vid, thanks for sharing


----------

